# 1.6 Ecotec Stuttering when cold issue. For the mechanics amongst you



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JordanNaylor said:


> I know most of you American Cruze owners will be unfamiliar with the 1.6, but it is a very similar engine to the 1.8.
> This problem though, I think its likely to just be a general problem that could happen to any car, although I don't have a clue whats up with it, and thats my problem.
> 
> I'll try describe the issue as best as possible, so here goes.
> ...




JordanNaylor,
I would recommend that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into your concerns. They will be in the best position to get this issue diagnosed for you. I would also recommend that you contact customer service in your area at 0800 666 222 Monday-Friday 9am-6pm. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kinda sounds like a bad mass airflow sensor.


----------



## damian (Nov 5, 2013)

SAME PROBLEM PLEASE answer ME IF YOU had solved.


----------

